# All American Tegu



## killerangel (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking about getting a an All-American Tegu.. Just wanted to know if any of you knew how big it would get???? so i can make a cage for it..

thanks


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 22, 2009)

_Just my opinion but,. :chin ..since its a new hybrid practically any information you get is going to be a guesstimate. Since its three different tegus in one for the first time. No one knows exactly how big, how small, or even what color they're Gus' are going to be. You can build a 6-8 ft enclosure for a giant and your Gu might grow up to be the size of a female blue at 3-4 ft. So no matter what you do you might come out on top with extra room, or might have to work something else out and build another one. 

Either way you're not alone,..this is something everyone of one us that purchased one has to decide eventually. For the first year, I'm just going to use what I already have at home and see what happens._


----------



## RehabRalphy (Aug 22, 2009)

Whos selling this "All American Tegu"??


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 22, 2009)

Its Bobby, RehabRalphy. They were posted earlier this month if you missed it.

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=49443#p49443


----------

